# Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2011)

*Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]


----------



## Lockdown (21. Mai 2011)

*Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Da kopiert Amazon mal wieder Mediamarkt Aktionen 


"DeadSpace 2 kostet alleine 50 €" 
- schon, nur bekommt man es bei einem Marketplace anbieter für 28 € neu - da sieht die Sache gleich anders aus. 
Marketing eben ...


----------



## Low (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Die Spiele sind bis auf FNV alle blöd....


----------



## Hackman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Für PC ist das Angebot lahm (außer man wollte eh Homefront). Konsoleros hams mal wieder besser. macht mir Amazon mal wieder ein bißchen mehr unsympatisch.


----------



## steamrick (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Fallout: New Vegas sowie
Civilisation V wollte ich mir eh kaufen...

Wenn ich meinen Bruder (Shogun 2) oder meinen Vater (RUSE) für eins der Spiele interessieren kann mit 15 Euro Anteilnahme dann habe ich schon preislich gewonnen


----------



## Zergoras (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Also Media Markt hat eindeutig die besseren Spiele zur Auswahl, u.a. auch Dead Space 2 für Pc und nicht nur für Konsolen.


----------



## marcus_T (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

LoL....die ausgelatschten Ladenhüter


----------



## belle (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*



Hackman schrieb:


> Für PC ist das Angebot lahm (außer man wollte eh Homefront). Konsoleros hams mal wieder besser. macht mir Amazon mal wieder ein bißchen mehr unsympatisch.



Was ist denn an Shogun 2, Hot Pursuit und RUSE lahm?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Mh, schöne Aktion, nur dumm wenn man alle interessanten Titel bereits hat ...


----------



## Sushimann (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

:S nur schön das es genau die Spiele auch, für ich glaube 45 euro im Dreierpack bei einer bekannten Elektroartikelkette gibt.


----------



## fragapple (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*



Sushimann schrieb:


> :S nur schön das es genau die Spiele auch, für ich glaube 45 euro im Dreierpack bei einer bekannten Elektroartikelkette gibt.


 
Nein, ebenfalls 49€.. aber bei Amazon musst du nicht mal dein Auto bewegen.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, schöne Aktion, nur dumm wenn man alle interessanten Titel bereits hat ...



dito


----------



## hanfi104 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> dito


 Schließe mich dem Club an


----------



## Pal_Calimero (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Für den PC gibt es zumin. keine Interessante Spiele.


----------



## sph3re (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*



fragapple schrieb:


> Nein, ebenfalls 49€.. aber bei Amazon musst du nicht mal dein Auto bewegen.



wenn man nah genug dran wohnt brauch man das nich, und man hat die spiele sofort^^


----------



## Shinchyko (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Jojo verdammt gutes Angebot^^

Für Pc und Wii gabbet nix wirkich interresantes.. Aber für PS3 hab ich Darksiders, (für kollegen) Enslaved (für mich) und Dead Space 2 (für uns beide) bestellt


----------



## cuthbert (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Warum werden die Spiele in dieser Aktion teilweise teurer angezeigt als sie aktuell einzeln bei Amazon kosten. Risen bspw 27,40 statt 23,90. Shogun 2 kostet in der normalen (!) Version laut der Aktion 37€. Wenn man so danach bei Amazon sucht kostet es nicht mal 24€. Für 37€ würde man schon die Limited Edition bekommen.

Also entweder sind die Preise schon einige Wochen alt und wurden nicht mehr aktualisiert oder es wird ein größerer "Spareffekt" vorgegaukelt als wirklich da ist. Unseriös finde ich auch, dass wenn man auf eines der Spiele klickt wird immer noch der teurere Preis angezeigt, statt dem günstigeren, den man per Suche bekommt.


----------



## psuch (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Wow, für die Konsolen gibt es Brink, Dead Space 2... Super und als PC Spieler werde ich dann mit (für mich) uninteressanten Strategietiteln, Ladenhütern und Schlag den Raab abgefertigt


----------



## Hademe (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Naja das sind schon alles so games die wahrscheinlich eh bald in der Softwarepyramide liegen und dann für 10€ verkauft werden. Für mich is da nix dabei.


----------



## Loki1978 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Hab noch was gefunden und bestellt.


----------



## ReaCT (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Warum werden die Spiele in dieser Aktion teilweise teurer angezeigt als sie aktuell einzeln bei Amazon kosten. Risen bspw 27,40 statt 23,90. Shogun 2 kostet in der normalen (!) Version laut der Aktion 37€. Wenn man so danach bei Amazon sucht kostet es nicht mal 24€. Für 37€ würde man schon die Limited Edition bekommen.
> 
> Also entweder sind die Preise schon einige Wochen alt und wurden nicht mehr aktualisiert oder es wird ein größerer "Spareffekt" vorgegaukelt als wirklich da ist. Unseriös finde ich auch, dass wenn man auf eines der Spiele klickt wird immer noch der teurere Preis angezeigt, statt dem günstigeren, den man per Suche bekommt.


 
Ja dieser Spareffekt wird vorgegaukelt, da Amazon es sich vorhält für das gleiche Produkt, mehere Namen zu geben, ide zu verschiedenen Preisen abgeboten werden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Ich würde gerne Homefront, hot Pursuit und Assassin's Creed II kaufen, abe rim Warenkorb stehen dann 71€ 

Wie mache ich es, dass es 49€ werden?

Homefront Resist Edition ist auch in Deutschland voll spielbar oder?


----------



## eVoX (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

In der Endrechnung werden dann aber nur 49€ fällig, hier wird sogar ein Bild dazu gezeigt.
Ja, ist voll spielbar.


----------



## toyzruz (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

mein gott ... die bedeutungslosigkeit von 80% der PCGH News steigt ja als noch ... 
"Update: Aktion Beendet von amazon 3 für 49€" ... ,macht ich auch ne news, wenn die aktion 1 woche her ist "Update: Aktion vor einer Woche beendet!" 

geht imho sowat von bergab diese seite ... sorry ...


----------



## Jan565 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mega-Deal für Spieler bei Amazon: Drei Top-Games kaufen, 49 Euro bezahlen [Anzeige]*

Alles Marketing. Genauso wie bei Media Müll und Co. Wer da auch noch drauf rein fällt ist selber schuld.


----------

